# 3 D Blurays ?



## steve12553 (Jan 12, 2013)

I just bought a new TV. Of course i came with a fair share of bells and whistles (internet, 2 stage mute, 3 D). Does anybody know of any decent 3 D movies available on Blu Ray that don't involve cartoon charactors or silly horror movies? ( Remember, I haven't been impressed by a horror film in over 30 years)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, Pixar films are very much written and produced to be enjoyed by all ages - I'd challenge you not to enjoy them. 

Alternatively, Dredd 3D is released about now, if that may be of interest?


----------



## J Riff (Jan 13, 2013)

Roomie has a player and he watches anything....Amazing Spidey was pretty amazing. Dredd, blehh.
 He watched Transformers and I forget what else. It's headache-inducing after a few hours.


----------



## steve12553 (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately both Dredd and Spiderman are CGI action films which tend to exceed my ability to suspend belief. "Can you top this?" segments tend to translate into "shouldn't he be dead? or shouldn't she have passed out?" The Pixar stuff came many years too late to interest me. The last animated film I enjoyed was *Who Framed Roger Rabbit?* That's been a couple of years ago. I was hoping someone had heard of the release of a good film that was not all special effects that had been released in 3D. I did first look through 20 or so pages of choices on Amazon before I queried here. I may just have to wait.


----------



## Valko (Mar 9, 2013)

Top Gun has just been released on 3D Blu Ray in the States but I haven't seen a UK release date yet. You could try Titanic but tbh I wasn't wowed by it. 
The problem is, 3D works much better in animated films so there's not much choice for you.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 21, 2013)

What... a good movie? In 3D? (searches all databases). Nope....apparently not...*


----------



## Susan Boulton (Mar 21, 2013)

Not a movie as such, but it is a must in 3D. Especially if you like motorbikes.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CHE59S/?tag=brite-21


----------



## biodroid (Mar 21, 2013)

Tron - Legacy is great in 3D and I think Avatar is also in 3D


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought *Avatar* and *The Hobbit* arrived yesterday. I found *Dial M for Murder*, a Hitchcock classic from the fifties that was shot in 3D but my tastes tend to flow away from heavy special effect movies with overwhelming visuals and more toward plotted or idea films. *Dial M for Murder* was excellent with the placement of objects in the frame to show the depth of field while still taking place in 1950's London and nearly completely in a single apartment. I guess I'll probably have to keep my eye out and sit back with ver capability most of the time.


----------



## zaltys13 (Mar 21, 2013)

You might try *Life of Pi*, released on 3D Blu-Ray in North America on March 12th, and in the UK on April 29th. Nominated for eleven Oscars it won four, including Best Director.

Roger Ebert said: 

"Life of Pi" is a miraculous achievement of storytelling and a landmark of visual mastery. Inspired by a worldwide best-seller that many readers must have assumed was unfilmable, it is a triumph over its difficulties. It is also a moving spiritual achievement, a movie whose title could have been shortened to "life."

On the 3D, which he generaly dislikes he wrote:

"What astonishes me is how much I love the use of 3-D in "Life of Pi." I've never seen the medium better employed, not even in "Avatar," and although I continue to have doubts about it in general, Lee never uses it for surprises or sensations, but only to deepen the film's sense of places and events.

Let me try to describe one point of view. The camera is placed in the sea, looking up at the lifeboat and beyond it. The surface of the sea is like the enchanted membrane upon which it floats. There is nothing in particular to define it; it is just … there. This is not a shot of a boat floating in the ocean. It is a shot of ocean, boat and sky as one glorious place."

hope this helps, the full review can be found at RogerEbert.com.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 2, 2013)

Finally saw *The Hobbit* last night. The set came with five disks. A DVD, An extras disk, a Blurqay 2D disk and the 3D Bluray in two parts. I enjoyed it and the 3 D effects weren't unnatural or distracting. There were a few of the over the top action sequences like Jackson did in *King Kong*. The difference here was that this was a Fantasy with Hobbits and Dwarfs and Trolls and Orcs rather than a young actress from 1930s New York. I could accept the action here without thinking "why isn't she dead yet?" I believe I read the book 36 years ago. I won't remember very well what is added and what belongs.


----------



## Alex Mason (May 22, 2013)

As far as good for the quality of 3d, you should check out films that were actually shot in 3d (not converted in post-production). 

If you eliminate animated films, you are left with the best 3d showcases as "Avatar," "Drive Angry," "Oz:tGaP," Actual 3d Imax films like "Hubble 3D"

I would include animation as it is some of the best 3d and suggest "Despicable Me" and "Wreck it Ralph"

There are 3d blu-ray rental sites, so you can try instead of buy. Google them.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 22, 2013)

Zalty is right Life of Pi is really good on 3D. We have three 3 D movies. Pi, Avatar ( my other half loves this one) I didn't even like Avatar at the cinema. Clash of the Titans and can't comment as we have not watched it yet.

I am not much into animation so that eliminates lots of 3D movies for me. Still we didn't specifically by the TV for the 3D option.


----------

